#ubuntu-youth 2012-12-24
<zleap> Hello
#ubuntu-youth 2012-12-30
<pietro98-albini> Hello to all
<Mkaysi> Hi
<pietro98-albini> I'm an italian boy of 14 years old
<pietro98-albini> and i manage the Ubuntu-it website
<pietro98-albini> ubuntu.it
<Joe1301> anyone good at setting up dns I have 3 domains on a ispconfig server I have 2 of them resolve but the 1 domain that is attached to the server name will not resolve....Anyone can help?
<Mkaysi> Joe1301: Help is at #ubuntu
<Joe1301> thanks
<Mkaysi> You're welcome :)
